# help..................



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

red tail catfish has like fury tings living on ouside of its skin dont kno wat it is and he is swiming or more like hovering at the top of the tank is it ick


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

anyone kno anything? please help hes on te verg of dyin dont have any pics imma try and record him for yall to see but for now i need to kno wat could i do to help him he has like a skin desease or something im thinking ick so last night i put some tablets in for icktreatment andheisstill doingthesamething hovering at the top almost verticle and my catfish never ever overs at the top of my tank


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you have a test kit to test your water parameters? If you do, take a ammonia, nitrite, ph and nitrate level test. What is your water temp? Get a picture of the problem you are talking about. With this information it will be a lot easier to diagnose the issue and have the fish on the road to recovery.


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> Do you have a test kit to test your water parameters? If you do, take a ammonia, nitrite, ph and nitrate level test. What is your water temp? Get a picture of the problem you are talking about. With this information it will be a lot easier to diagnose the issue and have the fish on the road to recovery.


 i have a video in the process of uploading but anyway i only have ammonia and ph test kit and the ammoniawas o ppm theph was high real j=high so i put some ph decreaser in there to lower ph


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like Velvet, Mardel has some good meds to treat that and are avaiable at most LFS's.

Good Luck and keep us posted


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

heres a video so check it out and tell me wat u think it is


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

How high is too high? Definitely could be related to the PH being too high........


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> How high is too high? Definitely could be related to the PH being too high........


the highest it could be which is 7.6 and u see how he was hovering at the top he never did dat before and he is still doing it rite now i raised the temperature to 80-85 and add the ph decreaser so if its anything other than that ph i hpe someone can tell me wat to buy to treat him


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

DAVID09 said:


> How high is too high? Definitely could be related to the PH being too high........


the highest it could be which is 7.6 and u see how he was hovering at the top he never did dat before and he is still doing it rite now i raised the temperature to 80-85 and add the ph decreaser so if its anything other than that ph i hpe someone can tell me wat to buy to treat him
[/quote]

What is the PH out of the tap water? When was the last time you did a water change on the tank...?


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

last night i did a waterchange i noticed him yesterday acting funny scratching or rubbing his body on the gravel sideways and then i got a good look at him and seen white things on him and thought it was ick so i treated the tank with ick pills the huge blue ones its called ick clear tank buddies made by jungle


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Feefa said:


> heres a video so check it out and tell me wat u think it is


Your water doesn't look right-Or it's the vid--------You need to test or take water to LFS to have full water params tested...IMO

What size tank-
what sice RTC
what filtration.

Might want to add airstone or powerhead for oXy........Not good when a catfish is at top of surface....

Once again I believe water params will yeiled results...


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

When was the last time you changed out some of the water before last night? Did you do any major cleaning? He doesn't look too too bad in the video. I would stay on top of your water changes for the time being, say 20% everyday add some aquarium salt, you already raised the temp and hold off dosing meds and FEEDING until you really find out what's going on. If it's an external parasite, maracyn works pretty decent and you can get it anywhere. Does it resemble what ak is talking about???? It's hard to tell from the video. I've seen what I thought was velvet once before and I don't think thats it, maybe, velvet looks more like a dusting all over the body.

AK I was thinking the same thing about the water quality, hence why I was asking when he changed etc.. Looks a little off for a fresh water change. Definitely need those water params.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

did you just change your gravel? last time my water looked like that its because of the substrate change....but I moved my fish to a hospital tank to keep them calm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a visable cloud around him that moves with him.
If not Velvet then I'm stumped.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Feefa said:


> There is a visable cloud around him that moves with him.
> If not Velvet then I'm stumped.


fungus?


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

i havent did anything to the tank since last night no water changes or anything i think the high spikes of ph came from treating the tank with too much of the ick meds and the cloudyness also cause his tank never was cloudy white like it is now and too me wat it looks like on his skin is like fur thats wat it looks like looks like his skin is now a fury type of thing and looks as if hes loosing weight im starting to be able to see his skull kinda like he been starved which he hasnt been but thats wat i see if video couldnt really show u much


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Put some carbon in your tank to get rid of the ich meds that are in your tank now.

Also do a 25% waterchange. As soon as you can go to your lfs and hopefully they carry a med called Maroxy by Mardel(great meds). It will treat the body fungus infection your fish has.

Tomorrow remove the carbon and start treating with the new meds.

If you hadn't added the ick tabs you'd be better off but whats done is done, hopefully the carbon and the water change will remove most of ick meds by tomorrow. But if not you really have no choice just add the new meds.

That's what I would do. Good Luck and keep us posted on the situation.


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

alright its 8:16 and he is still floating as u seen in da vid and i got in from work last night and changed about 60% of the water filled it bak up put in some stress coat and waited about 2 hrs and then i had some tablets for fungus so i added 2 of them in to see if it would help bcause stores were closed and didnt kno if he was gonna make it too see today but he has and hes still hovering at the top like the past 2 days im really trying to save em but dont kno really wat to do everyone say get my params rite and change water and do gravel vacs well i did that last night but i did add fungus tablets aslo


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

DAVID09 said:


> alright its 8:16 and he is still floating as u seen in da vid and i got in from work last night and changed about 60% of the water filled it bak up put in some stress coat and waited about 2 hrs and then i had some tablets for fungus so i added 2 of them in to see if it would help bcause stores were closed and didnt kno if he was gonna make it too see today but he has and hes still hovering at the top like the past 2 days im really trying to save em but dont kno really wat to do everyone say get my params rite and change water and do gravel vacs well i did that last night but i did add fungus tablets aslo


I would say add this point to be patient, see if the fungus med that you added has any beneficial effects. Stay on the daily water changes and monitor his progress or regress. Keep us posted on today's outcome.......


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

Feefa is correct. *Mardel's Maroxy* saved my 14" rhom from a true fungus infection... here are before and after pics (about 3 weeks apart)...

This is shortly after I scrapped away the stringy white fungus (you will need to scrape it off too):
View attachment 177155


These are about a week old (3 weeks from onset of the fungus infection)... he actually looks much better, but I haven't taken updated pics:
View attachment 177156

View attachment 177157


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> Feefa is correct. *Mardel's Maroxy* saved my 14" rhom from a true fungus infection... here are before and after pics (about 3 weeks apart)...
> 
> This is shortly after I scrapped away the stringy white fungus (you will need to scrape it off too):
> View attachment 177155
> ...


i kno i went out to buy it and bought mardel coppersafe for ick velvet and other external parasites imma get the other one 2morrow if he make it threw the night


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

got in last night from work and he was stiff floating around but still breathing looked really bad last night so as i said b4 if he could make it threw the night and to see this morning i would be able to save him bcuz ill have money than so i get up this morning around 8:10 and look at him as hes still floating and i stare to see if he is breathing and nope i said well hes gone to a better place


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

DAVID09 said:


> got in last night from work and he was stiff floating around but still breathing looked really bad last night so as i said b4 if he could make it threw the night and to see this morning i would be able to save him bcuz ill have money than so i get up this morning around 8:10 and look at him as hes still floating and i stare to see if he is breathing and nope i said well hes gone to a better place


Sorry for the loss! I understand the frustration.


----------



## DMONEY09 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rough996 said:


> got in last night from work and he was stiff floating around but still breathing looked really bad last night so as i said b4 if he could make it threw the night and to see this morning i would be able to save him bcuz ill have money than so i get up this morning around 8:10 and look at him as hes still floating and i stare to see if he is breathing and nope i said well hes gone to a better place


Sorry for the loss! I understand the frustration.
[/quote]
thx man i mean imma get another one now i have all the test kits i can stay on top of em


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

DAVID09 said:


> thx man i mean imma get another one now i have all the test kits i can stay on top of em


There ya go! Live, learn and never duplicate your mistakes. I'm glad you learned to stay on top of your water parameters, but I'm sorry that you had to learn the lesson the hard way. Your new fish will be grateful!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DAVID09 said:


> got in last night from work and he was stiff floating around but still breathing looked really bad last night so as i said b4 if he could make it threw the night and to see this morning i would be able to save him bcuz ill have money than so i get up this morning around 8:10 and look at him as hes still floating and i stare to see if he is breathing and nope i said well hes gone to a better place


Sorry to hear it man-


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry for your loss...









i would stay clear from those ph up and ph down chemicals in the future, first they change the ph way too spontainiously and second you have to add more and more of the crap when you do water changes, just my two cents.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry for your loss David. Keep reading and doing research. Next time around will be better! Good luck!


----------

